# Who enjoys a backwoods cigar every now and then?



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

I like to pick up a pouch every now and then. I like the Rum and Honey. They can keep the other flavors.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol I do when backpacking or just out in the middle of nowhere. I bring a few sticks to keep me company at night around the fire, but the backwoods are great for handouts or on the trail. I don't like the flavored ones, just the original ones...


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

A friend of mine likes the originals. He said he noticed them when he caught the delightful aroma after a coworker lit up on a golf course he worked on at the time.

It was like a weird perversion of the Cohiba story.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to love Berry Backwoods every once and a while. I picked up a pack the other day for old time's sake, and I almost threw up. They were way too sweet. I was, and am, thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I've never tried one (yet). I know the young crowd around here use them to roll blunts. They smell nice.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

No Blunts


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Rookee said:


> I've never tried one (yet). I know the young crowd around here use them to roll blunts. They smell nice.


I feel like that would be hard to do.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> I feel like that would be hard to do.


I'm sure they use Phillies flavors, not backwoods. My GF concurs


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I feel like that would be hard to do.


I have personally seen guys unroll a backwoods take out the tobacco and roll a blunt, all this while they were driving. I kid you not.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Man thinking about smoking Backwoods brings back memories. Kegs, college, mucho amount of chicas....good times!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I use to smoke plenty of these in the day but find no use for them or any other drugstore cigar as there are far too many decent and good cigars for better pricing. They had their niche back then but don't understand why they'd even be considered if somebody is a real cigar enthusiast. That would be like somebody who drives a very nice car to want to suddenly drive a old car on it's last motor mount.*


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

Phillie Titan & Cheroots, Backwoods, Garcia Vega Galantes, & White Owl something.

Piels, Pabst Blue Ribbon, Old Milwaukee, MGD when we wanted to impress the ladies.

Yeah, I'd go back in a second.

Dando


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I would guess no one over the age of 25 with access to anything better and sense to know the difference but I could be wrong.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Boy you guys are ruff.

I just noticed this is post #100 I had to edit


----------



## kdot (Aug 6, 2010)

honey backwoods are my secret shame...we dont get them in the UK so I have to pick up a few packs everytime im in the US... Ive also seen em used for blunts.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I used to smoke Backwoods all the time before I got into premium sticks. A friend who was really into cigars put me onto them as a good smoke for occasions when you don't have the time for a full stick. I like the foil pouch because it helps to keep them from drying out (a big deal in the desert).


----------



## Fangz420 (Nov 20, 2013)

JGD said:


> I feel like that would be hard to do.


I roll my weed in backwoods it's actually extremely easy


----------



## Fangz420 (Nov 20, 2013)

vwaaddict said:


> I'm sure they use Phillies flavors, not backwoods. My GF concurs


As I said before I roll my weed in backwoods phillies are disgusting to roll in and if you listen to the popular rap artist "Drake" he often promotes rolling in backwoods with bars like "go and tell Noel to go and get the backwoods" and "these backwoods get peeled I smoke away all the tears"


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

First of all this thread is over two years old. Second of all if you want to discuss your "weed" you are on the entirely wrong forum. One more mention of illegal drugs and you will banned.


----------

